# New Carveco choices!



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

Carveco, the company that has resurrected ArtCAM, has finally brought out some cheaper versions of their software (which at $8k, makes Aspire look like the budget choice). The new versions have some special pricing now through Monday. If you have been thinking about upgrading to a Vectric product, from Easel or Carbide create, these new products look to be very competively priced and because they are available as either a subscription per month or per year or perpetual licenses, they may fit your budget a little better.

https://carveco.com/black-friday/


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

whew! that's some pricey software. Not a fan of subscription. What features make it worth that much? I presume it's for high volume or high value shops.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Make's Vectric stuff seem almost reasonable.


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

I would say their new Maker software is equivalent to VCarve Pro, the maker+ is probably between VCarve Pro and Aspire. 

Their intro prices are very good, but don’t last long (I bought Carveco at $1300 intro price, now it is $8k, does everything Aspire does plus quite a few features Aspire does not have).

All their titles can be purchased via monthly subscription, Annual subscription, or a one time perpetual license purchase - your choice. I’m sure there are some for whom the $700 to buy VCarve Pro is a big step, but paying $15 for a month might be more practical. 


https://carveco.com/software-range/product-comparison/


----------



## gkas (Nov 28, 2011)

BalloonEngineer said:


> All their titles can be purchased via monthly subscription, Annual subscription, or a one time perpetual license purchase - your choice. I’m sure there are some for whom the $700 to buy VCarve Pro is a big step, but paying $15 for a month might be more practical.https://carveco.com/software-range/product-comparison/


For 15$ month you are paying $180/year, and own nothing. Just the ability to pay more.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Roger Webb does Carveco demo videos on his channel and I just noticed he has a discount code that gets an additional 5% off the current sale prices. The code is ROGERWEBB5 and it is good through December 6th.

David


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

gkas said:


> For 15$ month you are paying $180/year, and own nothing. Just the ability to pay more.


Not uncommon for software these days.

David


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

difalkner said:


> Not uncommon for software these days. David


Enroute 6 is now full subscription. Use to be $6k for full version and the upgrades were 1/2

For those that bought Carveco saved a good coin :grin:
Wonder what 2.0 will cost now that its $8k.


----------



## Graham Prinn (Oct 29, 2019)

Maker looks promising for me, I do most of my 3d modeling in 3d modeling programs any way, zbrush, silo, blender and such so I don't really need the modeling part. couldn't find out what model formats can be imported though. Would be great for my intarsia inlays. $15.00 a month not that bad, crap a pack of smokes cost me almost that every 2 days.


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

Graham Prinn said:


> couldn't find out what model formats can be imported though.


At the bottom of the product comparison page there is a table of supported file types

https://carveco.com/software-range/product-comparison/

Click on the “RELIEF AND MODEL FILES” and “MESH FILES” tabs.


----------



## Graham Prinn (Oct 29, 2019)

Thank you, I did eventually find, I use mostly obj files and that is supported so I just might give it a shot.


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

Still too expensive for just a hobby. I'll stick with Artcam.


----------

